# hot dogs for 300



## BayouBBQ (Aug 14, 2007)

I am catering a neighborhood party for 300 people. All they want is grilled hot dogs (with buns, onions, mustard, ketchup, relish, and shredded cheese), cole slaw, potato chips, cookies, lemon aid and sweet tea. I'm doing it for $4/person. I'm trying to get a number of kids and adults to get an idea what how many dogs to buy. If I don't get this information, what should I  plan for. I'm thinking 1-1/3 hotdogs per person, that is 400 hot dogs. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds right to me.  I would have an extra box on hand just incase.  At $15 a box its worth it.  Good luck.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm thinking $4/person sounds "extremely" reasonable, are you giving them a price break because they are neighbors?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 14, 2007)

well you can get hot dogs and buns for about 25 cents each, so 4 bucks
is probably ok.

And that's why I'd take about 500..I'd sure eat 2 or 3.

For a little money you can make sure everyone gets full.


----------



## DaleP (Aug 14, 2007)

I want 3! Most guys I know would eat 3.


----------



## BayouBBQ (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm cutting them a deal at $4. I actually originally quoted $5 with canned sodas. When they asked to come down to $4, I changed the drinks to tea and lemon aid. Plus they are my neighbors. I may go with 500 dogs just to be safe. There are many young kids in the neghborhood (under 10).

I'm doing the Nathan's dogs, they are actually cheaper at my Sam's Club than the Chef's Choice brand. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Forkin Pork (Aug 19, 2007)

When I cater an outside outing (BBQ Style) I figure 1-1/4 dogs per head. But then again there are other meats.

I say if they are only eating dogs as the main attraction figure 1-1/2 per head or your figure for 500 dogs sound good.

As far as price, I think $4 per head is ridiculously low, but then again the prices up here in the Connectciut metro area just outside NYC are much more. I could get $7 per easy and would only (Maybe) do $5 for a good friend.


----------



## BayouBBQ (Aug 19, 2007)

Any ideas on how much condiments and garnishes to do for 500 hotdogs......mustard, ketchup, onions, relish, and shredded cheese. I was planning to get everything from Sam's and go by the amount of servings printed on the labels of the institutional size containers. Probably will buy enough to have extra servings.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 19, 2007)

Get everything in squirt bottles. They will go through cheese about 3-5 times harder than the onyawns.  Think I would figger on about 1 oz cheese per person. The little individual one oz serving cups are hard to beat for the cheese and onyawns. Just put em in the litle cups and cover with plastic wrap. Keep em chilled with a pan of ice with another pan on top to hold the cups.  Dish towel in the bottom of the top pan so the cups dont get water logged. That should work.  Best of fortunes to ya. 

bigwheel


----------



## Forkin Pork (Aug 19, 2007)

I'd hate to start telling ya how much to buy since I have no idea or feel for your area or the crowd your planning to feed.

I always have a few gallons on hand at all times and have never kept an accurate measurement as to exactly hope much is used.

I oftened estimated using the serving sizes on the container when I'm starting out with something and it helps.

Another thing I'll do is let say for example you figure you need 1 tablespoon of ketchup per hot dog and you need enough for the 500 your buying, so so 500 tablespoons equals = 2 gals. I use this method and it's helpful to have a conversion chart or a chef's calculator to do the conversions.

Sorry can't be of anymore help then that!  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------

